# Microondas LG ms2753b no enciende, transformador de placa aparentemente quemado.



## pavlo641 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hola buenas tardes, me llego un microondas LG ms2753b al que aparentemente le afecto una subida o una bajada de tension brusca durante una tormenta estando conectado. El primer sintoma es que no enciende, lo primero que hice fue revisar el fusible, de 12A, el cual esta en perfecto estado.







Lo siguiente que hice fue un examen ocular de la placa electronica del microondas y me encontre con esto:











Aparentemente a simple vista el trafo esta quemado. Medi resistencia entre las diferentes patitas y entre dos de ellas me da 2.5Mohm y entre las otras entre 3 y 5 ohms.











Despues de eso por las dudas medi el magnetron, que me dio valores normales y el transformador de alta tension, que me dio una medicion de 3ohms entre los bornes del primario y 2.5ohms entre los bornes del secundario (lo que iria conectado al magnetron), es correcto esto o estaria en corto el trafo?

Desde ya muchas gracias
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 29, 2014)

si lo que queres saber es cuanta tension es el transformador,
revisa los dos rele y mira si son de 12 volt ,en la placa revisa si tiene un regulador de 5 volt para la alimentacion del micro,
si esta el regulador de 5 volt y si los rele son de 12 volt ,es muy probable que el transformador sea de 12+12

nota,
puede que en lugar del típico regulador de lm7805 alla un transistor y un diodo zener como regulador
PD:
o podes hacerla mas facil y mandar a bobinar el transformador y listo


----------



## pavlo641 (Jun 29, 2014)

Voy a revisar en la placa para tratar de deducir las tensiones del secundario. El transformador tiene de un lado cuatro contactos con filamentos delgados, del otro lado tiene dos pero de diámetro mas grueso. Cual seria el primario y cual el secundario? Muchas gracias
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 29, 2014)

el primario es el que tiene el alambre mas fino y es la parte que se quemo,
el secundario es la parte que tiene el alambre mas grueso y que no esta quemado


----------



## pavlo641 (Jun 29, 2014)

Entonces tendría cuatro filamentos en el primario? Disculpa la ignorancia, igual voy a revisar bien mañana. Muchas gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 29, 2014)

y ya te lo dije 
12+12  si esta el regulador 
si no esta el regulador puede ser 5 + 12   
o 24 +12  (24 volt si el rele es de 24 volt) eso lo tenes que deducir vos mirando el circuito


PD:
* este mensaje vale para el secundario del transformador*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2014)

Seguramente sean dos bobinados de 110 Vac , que los pone en paralelo o en serie , dependiendo.

De cuanto es la aislación del capacitor después de los díodos rectificadores ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 29, 2014)

haa en el primario ¡¡¡¡
si tiene 4 filamentos ,puede ser como dice Dosmetros o puede ser que dos no tengan ninguna conexión y solo estén allí para que no coloquen el transformador al revés en la placa


----------



## J2C (Jun 29, 2014)

*No olvidar nunca* que esos transformadores tienen un *fusible térmico* en serie con el primario.


La primera prueba que les realizo después de sacarlos de la plaqueta es medir entre todos los contactos del lado primario si hay continuidad, la del bobinado, no cortocircuito.


Si me continuidad, luego con una lámpara en serie lo alimento y verifico las tensiones del lado secundario.


Se puede tratar de desarmar y reemplazar el fusible térmico o puentearlo, depende de las ganas de correr riesgos que posea el técnico reparador (mala fama en el barrio/pueblo/ciudad).


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## pavlo641 (Jun 29, 2014)

Desolde el trafo y tiene un primario y dos secundarios, calculo que de 12v por la tension del rele. Medi los dos secundarios y me da un valor de 10ohm aprox. cada uno. El transformador de alta tension que va al magnetron tambien me da valores bajos, de entre 2 y 3ohms. Estan ambos quemados?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 29, 2014)

no,
 el transformador grande probablemente este en buen estado,
ya que ese solo funciona cuando el rele se ''pega'' estando el horno en funcionamiento


----------



## J2C (Jun 29, 2014)

Pavlo641


pavlo641 dijo:


> Desolde el trafo y tiene un primario y dos secundarios, calculo que de 12v por la tension del rele. Medi los dos secundarios y me da un valor de 10ohm aprox. cada uno ....


 Dado que has desoldado el transformador sácale un par de BUENAS fotos y súbelas por favor, sobre todo del lado de las conexiones a la PCB.

 Una foto vale muchísimo mas que mil palabras !!!!.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2014)

El primario te da abierto ?


----------



## pavlo641 (Jun 29, 2014)

Si no consigo un trafo igual al original, podria poner un trafo comun de 12+12v? de que corriente aproximadamente tendria que ser? Muchas gracias por la ayuda.



Aca les subo unas fotos que saque luego de desoldar el trafo de la placa.









En las siguientes fotos se ve la impresion de los bobinados, el primario y los dos secundarios.










Puedo sustituir este trafo por uno comun de 12+12v?


----------



## J2C (Jun 30, 2014)

Pavlo641

Trata de subir nuevamente las fotos 1 y 3 pero de mejor calidad y mas grandes aunque sea como archivos adjuntos.

Noto del lado del primario que el transformador tiene 3 conexiones sobre la plaqueta, pero por otro lado veo el aislante de uno de los bobinados muy negro.




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## pavlo641 (Jun 30, 2014)

Aca les adjunto las fotos para poder verlas con mas calidad. El primario tiene tres pines de conexion, pero uno no va conectado a nada, solo usa dos. El secundario tiene cuatro pines, y segun la impresion en la placa serian dos secundarios.


----------



## J2C (Jun 30, 2014)

Pavlo641

Por lo que se observa en las fotos 3 y 4 el lado secundario pareciera que usa dos bobinados independientes, pero a decir verdad quien tienen la plaqueta en la mano eres tu y lo primero que debes realizar antes de reparar sino tienes o no encuentras el esquemático, es levantar el circuito a mano con papel y lápiz. Todo lo que pueda decirte alguien del otro lado de un monitor (incluso yo) seria *adivinar* !!! y en el supuesto caso que pudiese yo adivinar me dedicaría solo a adivinar que números salen en el LOTO y en el QUINI6 .

Hablando del transformador en la foto 1 se ve el aislante de una de las bobinas muy oscuro, posiblemente haya calentado mucho y pueda estar quemada o no.
En cambio en las fotos 3 y 4 se ve que la conexión a la PCB la realiza entre el contacto central y el de un extremo, mi experiencia al respecto es que entre el contacto central y el otro extremo que no conecta nada sobre la PCB esta instalado el Fusible Térmico.





J2C dijo:


> Pavlo641
> 
> Dado que has desoldado el transformador sácale un par de BUENAS fotos y súbelas por favor, sobre todo del lado de las conexiones a la PCB .....


Te falta la foto del transformador del lado de las conexiones a la PCB.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## pavlo641 (Jun 30, 2014)

Aca dejo fotos de los pines del trafo. Voy a tratar de hacer el circuito a mano segun lo que vea en la plaqueta y cualquier novedad la subo. Gracias a todos


----------



## pavlo641 (Jun 30, 2014)

Segui las pistas del circuito, ambos secundarios van a sus respectivos cuartetos de diodos para rectificar y de ahi a un zener de 5.1v cada uno. Por lo que pude ver un secundario alimentaria los displays y el otro un pequeño integrado para manejar las funciones del microondas.
Teniendo esta info puedo arriesgarme a poner un trafo de 12+12v no?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 30, 2014)

no tiene una resistencia el zener?


----------



## pavlo641 (Jun 30, 2014)

Adjunto un esquemita de como serian las conexiones de la placa


----------



## J2C (Jun 30, 2014)

Pavlo641



pavlo641 dijo:


> Aca dejo fotos de los pines del trafo. ....


En la tercera foto se aprecian correctamente los alambres de cobre a las conexiones 2 y 3 del transformador por lo cual se confirma que no tiene fusible térmico. El color oscuro de la primera foto que has subido dice que el bobinado se recontra cocino hasta abrirse.






pavlo641 dijo:


> .... Voy a tratar de hacer el circuito a mano segun lo que vea en la plaqueta y cualquier novedad la subo. Gracias a todos


Es necesario que subas el esquemático que has hecho, puede ser una foto/imagen de buena calidad.






pavlo641 dijo:


> Adjunto un esquemita de como serian las conexiones de la placa


Estoy en desacuerdo con esta conexión, *no crees que por algún motivo de diseño el fabricante usa un transformador con dos bobinados independientes ???*?.
Eventualmente puedes usar un transformador que tenga *2 bobinados independientes* de 12V ó tal vez 9V para no exigir tanto a la parte de regulación ó *dos transformadores de un solo bobinado cada uno de ellos*.




Te comento que muchas veces la electrónica de los MicroOndas toma referencia de la frecuencia de línea o del cruce por cero de la misma para su funcionamiento, como ejemplo para el cronometro regresivo ú otra función propia. Las fotos que has subido antes no permiten ver la totalidad de los componentes ni de las pistas pero como te dicho en algún post anterior mío eres tu quien tiene la plaqueta a mano y debes levantar con papel y lápiz el esquemático ó buscarlo en internet ó en algún otro foro (si los tuviesemos aquí ya lo habríamos dicho). Lamento no poder darte mas ayuda hasta tener esa información.




Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: disculpa mi demora en responder, pero entro al foro un rato a la mañana antes de empezar a trabajar en mi taller y luego vuelvo a conectarme con más tiempo a la noche.-


----------



## pavlo641 (Jun 30, 2014)

Buscando con el codigo que queda impreso en un lado del trafo quemado (6170W1G010H) encontre la info sobre dicho trafo y parte del circuito. En definitiva es de 220v de primario y un secundario de 12v y otro de 8.5v.
Uno de los secundarios, entre las patas 4 y 5 deberia ser el de 12v y el de la pata 6 y 7 el de 8.5v si no estoy entendiendo mal el circuito.
Tengo un trafo de 12+12v del cual usare un solo secundario y otro de 9v. Probare y les aviso. Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2014)

Usa 12 V *Vry* , 5V y otra de 5 V 

Así que mejor un 9 + 9 Vac


----------



## pavlo641 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hola DOSMETROS, esa info de que es de 12 y 8.5 la encontré buscando por el código del trafo, por eso dije para poner 12 y 9v.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2014)

Pero 12 Vac rectificados te va a dar 17 Vdc


----------



## pavlo641 (Jun 30, 2014)

Si te entiendo pero fijate estos links

http://www.spareslg.com/transformer-power-6170w1g010h-ei3512-230v-12v-8-5v-0h-6170w1g010h.html

http://radan.ucoz.ru/detali/SVCH/6170W1G010H.gif


----------



## pavlo641 (Jul 1, 2014)

Amigos, ya funciona el microondas!!!! le puse un trafo de 12v y otro de 9v y funciona de maravillas. Muchas gracias a todos los que aportaron para solucionarlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2014)

Bién ahí !  , el problema es que no tenías espacio para acomodarlos ¿no?


----------



## pavlo641 (Jul 1, 2014)

Exacto DOSMETROS, un trafo lo atornille a la carcaza y el otro lo sujete con precintos a un latereal. Lo mas dificil fue colocar los 8 tornillitos de la placa, metiendo mano entre el trafo de alta tension y el magnetron jajaja.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 1, 2014)

¿y porque no usaste solo el de 12 +12? ,no importa,lo bueno es que lo sacaste funcionando


----------



## J2C (Jul 1, 2014)

Pavlo641
Te felicito por la investigación que realizaste para conseguir la información necesaria.



Gustavo
El esquemático de dicho µOndas utiliza alimentaciones diferenciadas, 12V no regulados para los relés *supongo* que a efectos de no tener ruidos molestos en la parte lógica, 5V regulados para el µControlador con detección del inicio de alimentación y 5 V regulados independientes para el display a 7 segmentos. 

 Pero por otra parte si te fijas en el esquema que subió Pavlo641 en su post #23 veras que saca de transformador alterna que usara para el cruce por cero y tal vez en el µControlador para el reloj horario.

 Con respecto al uso de un transformador de 12+12 solo exigiría mas el regulador del display y debería haber separado previamente los dos bobinados, algo difícil en ese tipo de trafitos tan chicos. 



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------

